# Installation 2007.0 64bit Perl-Compile Probleme [geloest]

## disi

Hallo, ich habe nun alle verschiedenen Stages durchprobiert (stage-1-amd64 bis stage3-amd64) und bekomme am Ende immer die gleichen Compile Fehler (Perl, Coreutils, Links und ein paar andere...). So weit ich das sehe stimmt etwas nicht mit Perl.5.8.8? Jedenfalls bekomme ich immer ein System auf dem ich nichts fehlerfrei zusammensetzen kann, auch den Kernel kann ich nicht fehlerfrei zusammenbauen (Meldung ueber fehlende Funktionen)...

Ich habe hier mal eine der Fehlermeldungen, die bei verschiedenen Paketen immer wieder auftritt (und immer irgendetwas mit Perl):

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1/work/coreutils-6.9/tests/shred'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1/work/coreutils-6.9/tests/shred'

Making all in sort

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1/work/coreutils-6.9/tests/sort'

test 'sort' = test && prog=../../src/sort || prog=sort; \

   perl -I. -w -- ./../mk-script . $prog > sort-tests.n

Can't locate auto/POSIX/assert.al in @INC (@INC contains: . /etc/perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at ./../mk-script line 52

make[2]: *** [sort-tests] Error 255

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1/work/coreutils-6.9/tests/sort'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1/work/coreutils-6.9/tests'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   coreutils-6.9-r1.ebuild, line 104:   Called die

 * 

 * emake

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   coreutils-6.9-r1.ebuild, line 104:   Called die

 * 

 * emake

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

```
>>> Unpacking gettext-1.05.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05/work/gettext-1.05 ...

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

Can't locate ExtUtils/MakeMaker/Config.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm line 7.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm line 7.

Compilation failed in require at Makefile.PL line 1.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Makefile.PL line 1.

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1328:   Called perl-module_src_compile

 *   perl-module.eclass, line 136:   Called perl-module_src_prep

 *   perl-module.eclass, line 125:   Called die

 * 

 * Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1328:   Called perl-module_src_compile

 *   perl-module.eclass, line 136:   Called perl-module_src_prep

 *   perl-module.eclass, line 125:   Called die

 * 

 * Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

hier noch die make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

USE="-ipv6 -qt3 -qt4 -kde -gtk -gnome"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

```

cpuinfo:

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 15

model      : 75

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 2411.037

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm cr8_legacy

bogomips   : 4826.10

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 15

model      : 75

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 2411.037

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm cr8_legacy

bogomips   : 4822.17

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:08.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:09.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:09.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:0a.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:0a.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0c.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2)

00:0e.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:14.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0295 (rev a1)

03:07.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

06:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

```

Last edited by disi on Tue Aug 07, 2007 7:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nikaya

```
Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)
```

Ist dem so?Wenn ja,das Flag "build" entfernen.

Tja ansonsten,schon mal dev-lang/perl neu installiert?

----------

## disi

Libperl und Perl und Perl-cleaner usw. habe ich schon viele Male neu installiert (bei jeder Stage).

Ich bin wirklich etwas verzweifelt, als letzte Option muesste ich eine netzwerklose Installation in Betracht ziehen weil ich nur eine wireless Verbindung zur Verfuegung habe und die Karte (TP-Link) von der 2007.0 nicht unterstuetzt wird...

Im Moment Chroot ich immer von einer Ubuntu Installations CD

edit: ne kein build in den USE FLAGS, nur was in der make.conf steht (klang das boese? war nicht so gemeint  :Smile:  bin hier auf der Arbeit und es ist Montag   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

edit: also spaeter werde ich mir mal die komplette Paket-CD ziehen und dann netzwerklos versuchen. Im Grunde moechte nun nur noch erstmal ein System haben in das ich booten kann, mit Kernel und allem drum und dran   :Very Happy: Last edited by disi on Mon Aug 06, 2007 10:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Can't locate auto/POSIX/assert.al in @INC (@INC contains: [...] /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux [...]
> ```
> ...

 

An meinem System gibt es die Datei /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux/auto/POSIX/assert.al (und keine der Pfadkomponenten - insbesondere auch nicht /usr/lib64 - ist ein symbolischer Link). Ist das bei Dir auch so? Wie mir 

```
equery files dev-lang/perl |grep assert.al
```

 verrät, wurde diese Datei bei mir zusammen mit dev-lang/perl installiert.

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi,

hast Du es schon mal mit der stabilen Version versucht?

```
/etc/make.conf

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

```

Gruß

aleph

----------

## disi

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Can't locate auto/POSIX/assert.al in @INC (@INC contains: [...] /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux [...]
> ```
> ...

 

Ich kann mich nicht im detail erinnern, aber wenn ich "emerge perl" mache, ist das doch das Paket dev-lang/perl?

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hast Du es schon mal mit der stabilen Version versucht?
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Ja, das werde ich auch nochmal versuchen.

Wie waere denn da der richtige Weg? Reicht da einfach ein "emerge -e system" oder muesste ich nochmal bootstrappen oder die Partitionen komplett neu formatieren und System neu aufsetzen? (Letzteres erscheint mir am sinnvollsten, weil das ganze wohl schon sehr durcheinander ist)...

----------

## aleph-muc

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle einfach eine neue Stage3 Installation machen. Wenn Du dann noch viele Anpassungen in der Konfigurtaion machst einfach ein emerge -e world und basta.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## disi

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> Ich würde an Deiner Stelle einfach eine neue Stage3 Installation machen. Wenn Du dann noch viele Anpassungen in der Konfigurtaion machst einfach ein emerge -e world und basta.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> aleph

 

Also gut, nochmal stage3-amd64 mit dieser make.conf. Waere das in Ordnung oder ohne die "-fomit-frame-pointer"? Ist das Flag denn mittlerweile ziemlich sicher? Ich will auf jeden Fall eine Make.conf die mir nicht die Installation verbugged.

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

USE="-ipv6 -X -qt3 -qt4 -kde -gtk -gnome"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

AUTOCLEAN="yes" 
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Falls er das ist: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_64_X2_.28AMD.29

Tobi

----------

## mv

 *disi wrote:*   

> Waere das in Ordnung oder ohne die "-fomit-frame-pointer"? Ist das Flag denn mittlerweile ziemlich sicher?

 

Ja.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich kann mich nicht im detail erinnern, aber wenn ich "emerge perl" mache, ist das doch das Paket dev-lang/perl?

 

Ja. Also die genannte Datei sollte es danach geben...

----------

## disi

Dann versuche ich spaeter mal:

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

USE="-ipv6 -X -qt3 -qt4 -kde -gtk -gnome"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"
```

----------

## s.hase

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also gut, nochmal stage3-amd64 mit dieser make.conf. Waere das in Ordnung oder ohne die "-fomit-frame-pointer"? Ist das Flag denn mittlerweile ziemlich sicher? Ich will auf jeden Fall eine Make.conf die mir nicht die Installation verbugged.
> 
> 

 

Also das "-fomit-frame-pointer" kannst Du dir eigentlich sparen. Das ist laut Gentoo-Wiki unter amd64 ab "-O2" eh gesetzt.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/CFLAGS#-fomit-frame-pointer

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## disi

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Can't locate auto/POSIX/assert.al in @INC (@INC contains: [...] /usr/lib64/perl5/5.8.8/x86_64-linux [...]
> ```
> ...

 

Gestern habe ich die Installation von 0 gestartet und hatte wieder das gleiche Problem.

Dann habe ich mich an dein Posting erinnert, dass es mit "Perl" installiert wird und habe dieses dann versucht:

emerge perl -> bricht ab bei Test-Harness Paket

emerge --nodeps perl -> bricht ab

emerge libperl && emerge perl -> bricht ab Test-Harness Paket

emerge libperl && emerge --nodeps perl && emerge perl -> funktioniert   :Very Happy: 

Danach konnte ich ohne Probleme alles machen und es traten keine Fehler mehr auf.   :Cool: 

----------

